# Western unimount cherokee to YJ wrangler question



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

I just put a deposit on a mint private use unimount plow setup for my 94 YJ. he had it on a 01 cherokee. I am guessing the mount will not bolt right up, how involved do you think it will be? I need to have some welding done to my frame anyways so hopefully it wont take much for them to modify the mount


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

I t may take some work to adapt. The cherokee (XJ) is a unibody construction, and the YJ is a full box section, body on frame construction.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah, I know, I am just hoping that it is similar enough that it can be modified with minimal effort, or at least enough below the cost of a whole new unit


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Sell the XJ mount and buy the YJ mount!! A lot less trouble. I know of someone looking for the XJ mount anyhow, if you are interested. On here his handle is bigjeeping.


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

brunosplace;876891 said:


> Sell the XJ mount and buy the YJ mount!! A lot less trouble. I know of someone looking for the XJ mount anyhow, if you are interested. On here his handle is bigjeeping.


Not a bad idea--I know some one who may be interested in it as well.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

brunosplace;876891 said:


> Sell the XJ mount and buy the YJ mount!! A lot less trouble. I know of someone looking for the XJ mount anyhow, if you are interested. On here his handle is bigjeeping.


^-------- THIS! 

I modded a TJ mount to fit my XJ Cherokee because there was no Suburbanite mount made for a Cherokee.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Hubjeep;877150 said:


> ^-------- THIS!
> 
> I modded a TJ mount to fit my XJ Cherokee because there was no Suburbanite mount made for a Cherokee.


I would if I could find one locally... Im am just going to bring it to my welder, he needs to patch my frame anyways...


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I know big jeepin wanted a xj mount, i'm sure he'd take it from ya. As for a YJ mount, a guy down toward Toledo had some older Jeep mounts. I'll try to dig up his name for you!


----------

